# FreeBSD release 9.0 and Gnome update problem



## neilms (Jul 15, 2012)

I am running the release version 9 of FreeBSD with the Gnome desktop 2.32.1 build. I have no issues or problems except for a 'Software Update' icon that appears on the Gnome panel. This icon reports that there are '317 updates available'. I am not clear whether these updates are restricted to the Gnome desktop or if they apply to my system generally.

I have read chapter 25 of the handbook on upgrading FreeBSD. I have also made the effort to search this forum before posting this request for help. I have found that another user had an identical problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16363.

However, the previous thread did not in my view clearly explain how the problem was solved. Furthermore, I have read what appear to be conflicting suggestions on how to go about solving this problem.

My Ports collection is up to date. Today I ran:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
```

I then rebooted my machine in the hope that the 'software updates icon' would go away. Unfortunately it has not. When I selected the option to install the updates, an error dialog appeared that said:

"An Internal System error has occurred. Please report this bug in your distribution bug tracker with the error description". So I selected the option to show details and this is the error reported:
"The back end exited unexpectedly. This is a serious error as the spawned back end did not complete the pending transaction".

I am not sure how to report this or if I should. Could someone kindly advise me on how to proceed? (i.e Should it be reported as a bug or not?).

I would also be grateful for a step by step explanation of how to get the updates installed. At this stage, I do not want to run FreeBSD Current. I just want to stay with the 9.0 Release.

Previously, I installed FreeBSD and then 'upgraded' and rebuilt the entire core system with the latest FreeBSD Stable sources. This resulted in many inconsistencies with the various libraries and installed packages. I had no option but to do a fresh install from scratch. Obviously, I do not want to make the same mistake.

Kind Regards


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 16, 2012)

A chance application/port breakage would occur, but you could start with... (I always do major upgrades piecemeal...)

```
portmaster -L --index-only | tee -a /usr/p.log
grep version /usr/p.lot  | grep lib | less
portmaster -d -B -P -i -g /var/db/pkg/[somelib...-number /var/db/pkg/[somelib-number /var/db/pkg/somelib...-number  # etc
```
Then when stuff won't run

```
ldd /usr/local/bin/geany | grep  found # or most any other
```
may give a hint of the stuff to update tomorrow, etc.
With a few hundred ports, if you are experienced with portmaster it may speed up the process. 
Other ways, but I do not use them as much.


----------



## neilms (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you saying that the outdated libraries etc are normal if one goes for an upgrade? If that is the case, I am better off just leaving my system alone until the next release comes out.

Do you know how I can stop Gnome displaying the 'software updates' program and icon?


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2012)

The best option is to ignore the software updated icon, if you find a way to uninstall it, even better.

This is an excellent HOWTO written just for you and anyone who is new to FreeBSD and is struggling with updates:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140


----------

